# [Bunnyhop] - Problem -



## M00T (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich versuche seit ca ner Woche den Bunnyhop aber es klappt nich so richtig.
Schweinehop also beide auf einma kann ich...
Kann aufm Vorderrad fahrn(Stoppie)
Alles in 2 Monate gelernt war am Anfang des Monats noch nen Anfänger der das Radfahren seit 6 Jahren Pause wieder begonnen hatte.






  Also bis 3. Geht es, aber ich bekomms einfach nicht hin dann hochzuspringen.
Den Schweinehop bzw den hop wo man beide gleichzeitig hochziehen muss schaff ich schon ca 30cm hoch.
Habn Hardtail



Gruß


----------



## michi_g001 (9. Juni 2012)

Bei 3. Musst Du halt ueber das Hinterrad rausfedern. Dem Lenker noch etwas Raum nach vorne lassen, dann geht das Hinterrad eigentlich schon fast von alleine hoch. 


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marten-spaten (9. Juni 2012)

Anscheinend verankerst Du Dich nicht richtig an Deinen Pedalen. Als Vorübung kann es ganz nützlich sein ein paar Backwheelhops zu machen. Also im Stand mit gezogener Bremse auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen. Ergänzend kannst Du dann auch probieren den Bunnyhop auf die gleiche Art im Stand zu machen, ebenfalls mit gezogener Bremse. Das kann Dir helfen ein Gefühl für Deine Pedalen zu entwickeln, denn ohne diese richtig mit in die Sprungtechnik einzubauen, wird Dir der Bunnyhop nicht gelingen.
Sollte Dir das nach ein paar Übungen gelingen, unterschätze in der Anfangszeit nicht die Höhe Deines Sprunges. Laß Dir vor dem überspringen von Hindernissen von einem Freund die Höhe bestätigen damit es keine bösen Überraschungen gibt.


----------



## dosed (10. Juni 2012)

mir hat zum üben von #4. geholfen, (beim langsamen rollen)mal das körpergewicht übern lenker zu haun (zu drücken) ,un dann versuchen mit den füßen druck auf die pedale  zubringen, um nur das hinterrad  hochzuziehen.(hakketrick ........fussball) 
wenns klappt,dann halt ma ziehen anstatt drücken uns heck hochziehn...

So hab Ich n gudes feeling für #4. bekomme  um des hinnateil hochzubekomme
...


Viel glück un spass beim bunny robben!


----------



## flyingscot (10. Juni 2012)

Wie hoch kommt denn das Vorderrad, wenn du bei 3. bist? Das sollte nämlich schon richtig hoch kommen, also mehr als deine 30cm.

3. ist ja kein "anreißen" des Lenkers, wie beim Schweinehop, sondern der Biker hat sich mit Schwung nach hinten oben verlagert und das Bike am Lenker festgehalten. Das sieht man gut daran, dass die Arme fast gestreckt sind.

Wenn das aber schon so klappt, ist es nur eine Frage der Dosierung und Timing. Damit hatte ich selber meine Schwierigkeiten.

Für 4. ist es zwar sinnvoll, in den Pedalen verkeilt zu sein. Bei perfekter Technik aber nur notwendig, um besonders hoch zu kommen. Abheben tut das Hinterrad ganz von selber... und zwar durch das "Wegstoßen" des Lenkers aus Situation 3. Natürlich muss man die Beine anwinkeln, sonst behindert man das "Aufsteigen" des Hinterrades.


----------



## dosed (10. Juni 2012)

ja,mit dem verkeilen haste recht,da brauch man sich kaumnoch wegstoßen.
bin deshalb auch anfangs auch aufm vorderrad gelandet, weil ich übertriebn gedrückt hab.....sah bestimmt komisch aus


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Juni 2012)

Coole Tips Leute, danke.
Werde mich auch mehr damit befassen den Bunnyhop zu lernen.
Also im Ansatz klappt das alles schon, aber Hinterrad bleibt bei mir auch noch am Boden.

Auf jedenfall kann man sich schon gut vorstellen, wie die Technik funktioniert.


----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2012)

Hm, ich finde die Sequenz u. vor allem die Beschreibung dazu sehr dürftig. Also man soll dabei quasi den Rebound nutzen, um dann eine gute Höhe zu haben? Da fehlt mir die Beschreibung des Hüftimpulses nach vorne, der das HR dem VR folgen lässt. Sieht man hier sehr gut:

















Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## duke83 (10. Juni 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## duke83 (10. Juni 2012)

der Hüftimpuls ist genau das was mich noch zur Verzweiflung bringt


----------



## dosed (12. Juni 2012)

stell dir einfach vor du bistn haas un hüpf wie er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke83 (12. Juni 2012)

dosed schrieb:


> stell dir einfach vor du bistn haas un hüpf wie er...



danke für den Tip...da bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## jammerlappen (16. August 2012)

Gibts eigentlich noch n Trick, das Vorderrad hochzureissen? Ich bekomme das Rad einfach nicht mit ausgestreckten Armen hochgerissen. Ich hab einfach kein "aha-Erlebnis" was ich machen muss, um das Rad so hochzureissen, dass ich im Zweifel dann auch nach hinten abspringen kann.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch n Trick, das Vorderrad hochzureissen? Ich bekomme das Rad einfach nicht mit ausgestreckten Armen hochgerissen. Ich hab einfach kein "aha-Erlebnis" was ich machen muss, um das Rad so hochzureissen, dass ich im Zweifel dann auch nach hinten abspringen kann.



Manual lernen und üben ...


----------



## jammerlappen (16. August 2012)

Aber mit Vorderrad unten gibts auch beim Manual Abzüge in der B-Note...

Im Ernst: Ich tu mich echt schwer, ohne Pedalimpuls/Bodenwelle das Vorderrad über sagen wir 30cm zu heben. Hmm vielleicht muss ich mal filmen, was ich da veranstalte.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber mit Vorderrad unten gibts auch beim Manual Abzüge in der B-Note...
> 
> Im Ernst: Ich tu mich echt schwer, ohne Pedalimpuls/Bodenwelle das Vorderrad über sagen wir 30cm zu heben. Hmm vielleicht muss ich mal filmen, was ich da veranstalte.



Manual lernen und üben 

Schau Dir die Bilder oben an, das Vorderrad kommt durch den Beginn der Manual-Bewegung nach oben, also Gewicht nach hinten, Arme strecken sich, und wenn das Vorderrad steigt, dann den Körper (idealerweise) mit dem Rad nach oben/vorne schieben, der berühmte Hüftimpuls 

Ohne Üben wird das leider nichts, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen


----------



## dukestah (16. August 2012)

ich weiß, wenn man es kann geht's mit jedem rad, aber ich tue mich mit dem manual auf dem enduro auch unheimlich schwer, als würde das rad am boden kleben, auf dem kürzeren trailbike geht's schon bedeutend einfacher
ich hatte auch ne ganze weile probleme weil oft geschrieben wird, dass die körperbewegung mehr nach hinten geht, dann bleibt aber gar kein platz mehr zum beine anziehen, also beweg ich mich jetzt eher nach hinten oben, da happerts aber noch am richtigen timing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

